# New bowtech sweet seat!



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Looks good there GP. One thing missing from the picture that these have is the arrow tubes. These are great seats. Cooler and storage comes in handy on them hot days and if you are going to Redding it makes the day so much better. 

All you Bowtech Staff shooters better call Jeremiah quick cuz from what I understand there is a limited initial order at the factory and they are going quick. All us staff shooters should be sportin them. We don't want to be out done by them fancy Mathews shooters with thiers do we? :wink::shade:


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

Thanks Matt.These where just the initial samples before complete assembly.i am looking for the other pics.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

found some see the thread in general also


----------



## williejay (May 25, 2006)

Just ordered mine got The Big Boy...
Price $119.99 weight rated to 350# sweeet!!!


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

Thank you all for the pm's and calls.I am more then happy to asnwer any questions but i do not sell these direct so please contact Bowtech at 1-866-633-2697


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

williejay said:


> Just ordered mine got The Big Boy...
> *Price $119.99 *weight rated to 350# sweeet!!!


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

Bowbuster said:


>


Worth every penny!:wink::wink:


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

bigGP said:


> Worth every penny!:wink::wink:


Is it that nice? Do the arrow tubes come with it as well as the shoulder straps?


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Bowbuster said:


> Is it that nice? Do the arrow tubes come with it as well as the shoulder straps?


Yes, yes, and yes


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

Yes the seat comes with the Padded adjustable shoulder strap (The Detachable Back pack straps are a accessory),Comes with the deatchanble dry storage bag on back,detachable 3 arrow tube quiver(which has a built on system to carry the umbrella when not in use).On the standard colors the Umbrella is included but on the Realtree camo we had to not include the Bowtech Umbrella to keep the price around $120.(Fancy camo is spendy).


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

USNarcher said:


> Yes, yes, and yes





bigGP said:


> Yes the seat comes with the Padded adjustable shoulder strap (The Detachable Back pack straps are a accessory),Comes with the deatchanble dry storage bag on back,detachable 3 arrow tube quiver(which has a built on system to carry the umbrella when not in use).On the standard colors the Umbrella is included but on the Realtree camo we had to not include the Bowtech Umbrella to keep the price around $120.(Fancy camo is spendy).


Thanks for the info, might have to get one of these now.. I know my feet and back will be thanking me for sure...:thumb:


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

There are 2 heights.22" and 17" measured to the front bar so depending on your build and how tall you are be aware you have options. Thanks.Greg


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## moeman1 (Apr 2, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 458win (Jun 8, 2007)

When you going to make a Elite?  TTT for ya


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

458win said:


> When you going to make a Elite?  TTT for ya


I doubt that Elite would ever order anything like this. Hoyt or PSE maybe but never Elite.:shade:


----------



## moeman1 (Apr 2, 2004)

ttt


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

*seats*

Those are some sweet seats! Any info on who can order them or are they an exclusive product for staffers only?


----------

